# Hello



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Im on my hols at the moment - ın Turkey.  Can u belıeve ıt that I was not allowed to go on to the surrogacy sıte mıracles do happen - must be somethıng to do wıth my search mdh surrogacy - as surrogacy ıs ıllegal here but I thınk ıf you can even search for ıt they are takıg ıt a bıt too far - blımey!


----------



## Lucca06 (Jan 18, 2007)

Hi Tweetiepie, just a thought but maybe it is because UK agencies can only help UK domiciled couples.  I wonder if Miracles do Happen have a block on their site for people looking at their site from abroad?

Have a lovely holiday, you are only missing rain and yet more rain here!


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi have you tried accessing MDH directly via a link?


----------



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi Sam Just saw your post - I did get on it in the end from another int cafe - hope you are well xxx


----------



## sevaltek (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi Tweetypie,

maybe because of there are 2 different i (I) letter on turkish keyboard. actually i have been searching surrogacy for years from Istanbul  

seval


----------



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi Seval

No I think it may have something to do with the internet cafe I was at ... I did use the i with the dot on it...

Hope you are well - we have been to Istanbul quite few times - 4 to be exact since Dec 2007 for treatment ... where do you live there?  I love Istanbul...

Tweets x


----------

